# New, frightened, and anxious.



## littlebombon (Oct 7, 2014)

---


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Ivonne!

What you are describing is indeed indicative of derealization/depersonalization -- both of which can act be triggered by a panic attack. Your body is likely attempting to return to a normalized state, but your anxiety and fear may be preventing it from doing so.

Can we hear some more about your previous history of anxiety and childhood?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

The night I "changed" I knew 100% that I was about to die. I told my mom I was going crazy after coming home at 2am, losing my mind during the night out with friends. I slept on my moms bedroom floor and my cat got up on my chest. I blinked, and it went from 3am ish to early morning with sun coming in the window. A BLINK! Morning, my cat was still on my chest. Sometimes I think I'm dead, living in some purgatory as if nothing happened. Also I have felt like I was going to die soon... for over a year. After my cat died I thought I was next. It's only a matter of time. Now I think it's ego death of some sort.


----------



## Aliciaw322 (Oct 7, 2014)

I understand, totally. I live with this everyday too. I had my first panic attack 3 years ago. It was the worst feeling of my life and I also thought I was going to die. With me, I feel fine during the day but like clockwork around 5pm everyday, the derealization/depersonalization happens. I have to take xanax or I have a panic attack. Once you go to the psych, he will be able to better help you. I take effexor xr, xanax and trileptal now. It's a lot but it's what I need and it helps. Keep us updated. <3


----------



## Wacko (Aug 29, 2014)

My body feels really achey. My legs feel weak when I walk, and I can no longer lift heavy things. I get this sick feeling that runs up my spine to my head, and it's just really gross and makes it feel like I'm about to die. I can't concentrate, My memory sucks really really bad. I am beyond stressed out. It almost feels as if my intuition is telling me that I'm going to die soon, and a lot of the times any second. I am so fucking scared honestly, I'm not ready to die. I have a baby boy and I want to watch him grow, and his babies grow too. I am going to see a psychiatrist soon. Because I am so sick of feeling like I'm about to die. Anyway that's my DR/DP story, hopefully it's just anxiety telling me that I'm going to die, and not my intuition. I really should have gotten help sooner, or maybe a shrink..[/size]

*I do not think this is dp/dr. There is a culprit behind every disease. Your legs and arms feeling weak is a sign of a neurological disease and not just a mental state. 90% of all psychiatric diseases are due to parasites and bacteria invading the brain. I sent you a message. *


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Cihan said:


> This sounds like DP/DR to me...
> DP/DR makes my arms and legs feel "light", like a feather, does that mean I have a neurological disease ?


I got all those things due to being burned out. I'm able to lift things again, but my arms, legs and head still fell very light.


----------

